# during cycling...



## Rhombo (Aug 26, 2003)

do i change the water as I will after it's cycled (once/week) or not as often??? i've got a 20 gallon tank with about 2 dozen guppies and 1 raphael cat, how long do you think the cycling will take??


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

you mean during its beeing cycled? or after?

if so, i would like to know also if you do water changes during cycling.


----------



## Rhombo (Aug 26, 2003)

while it's being cycled (my title), do you change water? if so, how often?


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Doing water changes during the cycling process will dilute the necessary food source (ammonia/nitrite) for your nitrifiers to grow in numbers. So it will prolong your cycle a bit. That being said, if you are cycling the tank with a fish you plan on keeping, do a water change if you observe stress in the fish. It's better to prolong the cycling period than to lose a fish due to ammonia/nitrite toxicity.


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

ok so then if i only have feeders in there it doesnt matter, itd be better and quicker to not change the water.


----------



## Rhombo (Aug 26, 2003)

what shouuld i look for to determine if my fish are stressed? are there any tell-tale signs/??


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Flared gills, rapid/labored breathing, staying near the top corner of the tank, cloudy eyes, no appetite, etc.


----------

